# Date this breaker



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone name this breaker and tell me what era it was installed?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, I'm into women. 

That is a Square D 'XO' or maybe a Cutler-Hammer 'XO'. In service from the 30's through the early 50's.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, it's a "Multi-Breaker" flavor of the XO. Hit the market in 1936 and ended production in 1951.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, it's a "Multi-Breaker" flavor of the XO. Hit the market in 1936 and ended production in 1951.


You never cease to amaze me with your nerdiness. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You never cease to amaze me with your nerdiness. :laughing:


Yeah, but I'm gonna tear 'em up on Jeopardy some day.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, it's a "Multi-Breaker" flavor of the XO. Hit the market in 1936 and ended production in 1951.


Damn ninja where do you keep all this info at. Your one smart ninja.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but I'm gonna tear 'em up on Jeopardy some day.


There's your million dollar idea - Jeopardy contestant. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Theriot said:


> Damn ninja where do you keep all this info at. Your one smart ninja.


I'm quite possibly the smartest human being you'll never meet.

That's really all you need to know.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm quite possibly the smartest human being you'll never meet.


Then why aren't you famous? And where are all the books written about you? Why don't I see you on TV?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Then why aren't you famous? And where are all the books written about you? Why don't I see you on TV?


You make a fine point. I'm so under-appreciated. :laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I'm quite possibly the smartest human being you'll never meet.
> 
> That's really all you need to know.


I get it a goverment thing. Well I'm still impressed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You make a fine point. I'm so under-appreciated. :laughing:


I'm sure it has to do with you being ugly. :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

In less than a minute too 

Amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

it has a label for CH but came out of a square d panel. panel was installed in 1957 in houston.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I didn't realize the Multi breaker was a sub type of XO. I thought they were separate styles, since I have never seen them both in the same panel. I have only seen 7 of them combined in all my time in the field, most houses around here got fuses. And, like most people, I will never forget my first XO experience, when I unscrewed the cover to look inside the panel, only to discover that the breakers were attached to the cover:blink:. Fortunately, those seem to be the rarest of all.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually that is a M style breaker made by Sqd (and also sold/ labeled as Cutler Hammer), they came in twins, tri's and quads. Mostly installed in pre-sixties 1Ø panels with round buss bars. They also made a "commercial" style bolt in very similar to that.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

LBC Jesse said:


> Actually that is a M style breaker made by Sqd (and also sold/ labeled as Cutler Hammer), they came in twins, tri's and quads. Mostly installed in pre-sixties 1Ø panels with round buss bars. They also made a "commercial" style bolt in very similar to that.


I am looking at upgrading a similar panel right now, it says the Trumbull company with a GE logo.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Wireless said:


> I am looking at upgrading a similar panel right now, it says the Trumbull company with a GE logo.


Oddly enough, I have an antique hard-bound Trumbell catalog here in my office (my prize catalog) dated '51 and '52


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a square d breaker even though it says cutler hammer. It was made on January 1947. The day I do not know but A is for January and the u is for 1947. Sq. d uses a date code system.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry did not finish. I do not believe there was an actual name at the time. However, it was invented by the major sq. d inventor of that era John Jackson in the early 40s. Maybe even late 30s. I would assume it was in a commercial application. Residential breakers were not that common until after the war and well into the 50s. Hope this helped you


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

this breaker came out of a home built in 1957. it had the round buss bars as mentioned earlier. originally, this home had 3 phase power for air conditioning. we converted to single phase when we installed a new panel.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

Well you had older equipment in a later application. It's a shame that you had to convert from 3ø to 1ø. Here you go. This will solidify my previous statement.


http://static.schneider-electric.us...ation Service Entrance Devices/0110PD9201.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

WarAdmiral said:


> Well you had older equipment in a later application. It's a shame that you had to convert from 3ø to 1ø. Here you go. This will solidify my previous statement.
> 
> http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical%20Distribution/Combination%20Service%20Entrance%20Devices/0110PD9201.pdf


No, it's not a shame. He gave his customer a cost effective installation in place of parts that would be considerably more expensive and unnecessary.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> No, it's not a shame. He gave his customer a cost effective installation in place of parts that would be considerably more expensive and unnecessary.




Md I don't think you quite understand the benefits of 3ø over 1ø. We will keep it simple as possible. More efficient! The cost is very minimal.  If you have it you keep it unless the power company does not want you to have it. However, we are off the topic. The question date and name the breaker? which I clearly provided.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

WarAdmiral said:


> Md I don't think you quite understand the benefits of 3ø over 1ø.


Wow :laughing: ....... Marc knows ........ and I agree with him. What is best is what the customer wants today.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

Marc's a chump.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WarAdmiral said:


> Marc's a *chimp*.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

WarAdmiral said:


> Marc's a chump.


Ok Cletis. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

WarAdmiral said:


> Marc's a chump.


What did I ever do to you? Sheesh.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

He meant a champ


----------

